# ¡Feliz Navidad! Merry Christmas! Joyeux Noël! Buon Natale! Fröhliche Weihnachten! Chronia polla! Kul sane wintu saalmiin! クリスマスおめでとう! Crăciun fericit!



## Oldy Nuts

I would like to wish a very merry Christmas, and all the best for the New Year soon to begin, to everyone reading this post. May all of you enjoy these festivities in the company of those you love, regardless of your observing them or not, for I think they have connotations that trascend one's beliefs and have become almost universal.

All the best,

Oldy.


----------



## la_machy

De mi parte, muchas gracias Oldy, por tus buenos deseos.

Lo mismo para ti y tu familia, allá en el sur de América.

¡Lo mejor, de lo mejor para todos!


Saludos y bendiciones,
Marie


----------



## ewie

I too would like to wish _everyone_ on WordRef a very

*Happy Christmas and New Year!

*~ewie​


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

(I've taken the liberty of changing your title, Oldy, to make sure that everyone knows they're invited to this thread.)

*Wishing you all a very happy Christmas, and all the best in 2010,*

Chaska


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Thank you, Chaska Ñawi, you are obviously much more thoughtful than I am.

Oldy.


----------



## amikama

*¡Merry Navidad y feliz Christmas* *a todos y todas who celebrate it! *


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Congratulations to everybody, I wish you the best to all, personally I love this dates (actually in 2 days it's my b-day so I love it more) not only because parties and celebration but for this espirit of renovation you feel on the streets, Hope it's everywhere so, please enjoying us on this dates of love and hope, and remember x-mas it's not for spend money in gifts but to wish everybody the best and most of all GIVE YOUR BEST!!!! 

¡¡¡A todo el mundo que tengan ua excelente, feliz, alegre y llenadora Navidad!!! 

No coman mucho, pero abrazense, bésense, aménse y denle lo mejor a los suyos y porque no...también a los extraños. 

Ojalá en estas fiestas estén todos bien y felices y bueno sólo quiero compartir algo,a aquellos católicos (ignoro si los demás cristianos lo hagan y espero no ofender a nadie) recuerden que hoy además de la festividad y el estar compartiendo con nuestras familias, amigos, novias etc... estamos celebrando el nacimiento de Dios y por ende, pues déjemos que él se siente ne nuestra mesa y regocijémoslo de amor. 

Joyeux Noël tout le monde!!!! Aujourd'hui c'est un jour très special, partager avec vos famillies, amis, amoreaux... avec tous;  et rappele Aujourd'hui c'est un jour pour donner beaucoup d'amour!!!! Donc donne-le!!!


----------



## Outsider

Feliz Natal a todos.


----------



## irene.acler

Feliz Navidad a todos! Buona Natale!!


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Feliz Navidad para todos mis buenos amigos de WordReference!!
Que Dios los colme de bendiciones y les regale muchas sonrisas.
Con un abrazo lleno de cariño
Soledad


----------



## coquis14

¡Muchas felicidades para todos compañeros!


----------



## Angel.Aura

I migliori auguri di Buon Natale a tutti quanti noi!


----------



## fsabroso

*¡Feliz Navidad para toda la gran familia de WordReference!* ​


----------



## ajo fresco

Sending warm and peaceful Christmas wishes from Orange County, California!

*<]:}>
(Santa Claus smiley)


Ajo Fresco


----------



## Revontuli

*Hyvää Joulua ja Onnea Uudelle Vuodelle!*

Happy Christmas and all the best for the New Year coming,




Revontuli


----------



## danalto

Merry *belated *Christmas!!!


----------



## irene.acler

irene.acler said:


> Feliz Navidad a todos! Buona Natale!!


 
Oooops, ho sbagliato a scrivere  BUON NATALE!


----------



## Namarne

¡Feliz día (tarde/noche) de San Esteban!  
Ehm, Feliz Navidad a todos y lo mejor para el Año Nuevo.


----------



## Juri

Sarebbe bello poter conservare lo spirito festevole del Natale e usarne poco alla volta per tutto l'anno.
(pensiero scaturito da un grande incontro di famiglia per l'arrivo sotto Natale di un nuovo nipotino , nel quale il parentado ha fatto a gara con regalini, dolci,  e tante... conserve caserecce)


----------



## Trisia

I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas. 

Best wishes for the New Year.


----------



## almufadado

E agora para finalizar
Aproveito este momento
Para a todos desejar
muito sol, saúde e alento

Neste novo ano que vai entrar !
Depois de um que foi mal saido
O novo só pode mesmo melhorar 
Ou então está tudo fo... estragado |

Deste seu, Almufa, que assina
Ficam votos de muitas felicidades
P'ra que esqueça a sorte e a sina
Que a vida é de todas as idades !


----------



## mymy

Querida Oldy Nuts,

Con tu permiso, y aunque sólo sea por esta vez, te cambio el nombre y te llamo Youngy Wits . Te doy muchísimas gracias por abrir este hilo.
No permitamos nunca que se olvide lo que la Navidad es y representa. ¡No es ninguna cursilada!

Muchas gracias también a todos los compañeros foreros por vuestros buenos deseos. Me han llegado, los he recibido.

Os mando los míos para un 2010 REDONDO. Deseos de paz, mucha salud, prosperidad digna. Amor, más amor, otro tanto de alegría, y... mmmm, ¡pues claro! ¡¡Que mi buen Dios derrame de sus ricas bendiciones para todos!! 

Besotes,


----------



## capials

Und Glückliches Neujahr


----------



## almufadado

Boas festas e feliz Ano Novo !

Happy holidays and Happy  New Year !


----------



## Mirlo

La Navidad trae esperanzas ciertas,
 nos renueva la visión que tenemos del futuro
 y nos empuja con más fuerza hacia
 la búsqueda de nuestros objetivos.

Muy feliz navidad aunque tarde, siempre hay espacio para seguir celebrando


----------

